# FBI agent under investigation after his gun was stolen on a night out



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 9, 2017)

How long before he is making the rounds on cable news being referred to as “Former FBI Counter Terrorism Expert”?

FBI agent under investigation after his gun was stolen | Daily Mail Online

An FBI counter terrorism supervisor is currently under an internal investigation after a night of heavy drinking with exotic dancers led to his gun being stolen, new documents reveal.

Robert Manson was drinking heavily in a fifth-floor room in the Westin Charlotte hotel in the North Carolina city when his gun, $6,000 Rolex and some cash were stolen from him, a Charlotte- Mecklenberg police report says. 
Manson, who is a unit chief in the FBI's international terrorism sector, was heavily intoxicated but uninjured when police were told of the incident, the New York Times reported.


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 9, 2017)

How many dancers were there?


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 9, 2017)

That whole thing sounds sketchy as crap.  $6k watch?  Heavy drinking with strippers?  Terrorism desk?  Sounds like something from "American Gangster."


----------



## Frank S. (Nov 9, 2017)

They had very strong thighs. My God they were strong.


----------



## Topkick (Nov 9, 2017)

Shit! An expensive night on the town. His gun, his Rolex, and his job. Fun.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 9, 2017)

Key take away from this....always wear an expensive watch.  Last time this happend to me, I was wearing a $45 Timex and I woke up with no kidneys......


----------



## AWP (Nov 9, 2017)

What is the world coming to when you can't trust a stripper?


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 9, 2017)

it all started when the USSS Agent didn't pay the hooker....you always pay the hooker.

but seriously, he is toast......he can forget the unit chief gig, back to whatever field office he came from and await the decision.


----------



## Centermass (Nov 9, 2017)

AWP said:


> What is the world coming to when you can't trust a stripper?



The Uptown Cabaret is a block away from the Westin. 

5 will give you 10 the 2 are tied together......


----------



## CDG (Nov 9, 2017)

Centermass said:


> The Uptown Cabaret is a block away from the Westin.
> 
> 5 will give you 10 the 2 are tied together......



That, or I heard there's this thing called Backpage where you can hire strippers to come to you.  I wouldn't know anything about the logistics of that though.  It's probably not even a real site.  Why did you bring up Backpage in the first place?


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 9, 2017)

CDG said:


> That, or I heard there's this thing called Backpage where you can hire strippers to come to you.  I wouldn't know anything about the logistics of that though.  It's probably not even a real site.  Why did you bring up Backpage in the first place?



I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Centermass (Nov 9, 2017)

CDG said:


> That, or I heard there's this thing called Backpage where you can hire strippers to come to you.  I wouldn't know anything about the logistics of that though.  It's probably not even a real site.  *Why did you bring up Backpage in the first place?*





Marine0311 said:


> *I have no idea what you are talking about.*



I don't either.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 10, 2017)

Just type it into google.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 10, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Just type it into google.



Shot, bruv.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 10, 2017)

CDG said:


> That, or I heard there's this thing called Backpage where you can hire strippers to come to you.* I wouldn't know anything about the logistics of that though...*


----------



## Centermass (Nov 10, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> Just type it into google.



Type what?


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 10, 2017)

Centermass said:


> Type what?



"Where to find a horse hooker?"


----------



## Hillclimb (Nov 10, 2017)

@Centermass 

Let's go get some free drinks from my girls job and hop and Google tomorrow


----------



## Centermass (Nov 11, 2017)

Hillclimb said:


> @Centermass
> 
> Let's go get some free drinks from my girls job and hop and Google tomorrow



It's Go Time. 

Check you PM's.


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 12, 2017)

Having worked alongside some federal-types while I was in the Army, this isn’t the first time this shit has happened. At least ol’ boy wasn’t on a VIPPSA mission


----------



## AWP (Nov 12, 2017)

racing_kitty said:


> Having worked alongside some federal-types while I was in the Army, this isn’t the first time this shit has happened. At least ol’ boy wasn’t on a VIPPSA mission



There's something wrong when "I'm not surprised" is the general response.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Nov 13, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> That whole thing sounds sketchy as crap.  $6k watch?  Heavy drinking with strippers?  Terrorism desk?  Sounds like something from "American Gangster."



And they wanted me to take a lifestyle poly! :)


----------



## The Hate Ape (Nov 13, 2017)

Hillclimb said:


> @Centermass
> 
> Let's go get some free drinks from my girls job and hop and Google tomorrow



...observes phone for random text messages at 12am


----------

